
Two Studies, Same College, 16 Years Apart, Show Less Openness to Free Speech - monort
https://arcdigital.media/two-studies-at-the-same-college-16-years-apart-show-less-openness-to-free-speech-8083c0a45874
======
Illniyar
"Of course, it is worth noting that Smith is a unique school: a small liberal-
arts college, historically left wing, which only admits women. And it’s
possible that changes at Smith are offset somehow by changes at other
schools."

Yeah... at least they notify us about it. But really, are the results of such
a study even remotely relevant considering the demographic differences with
the normal population?

------
nisuni
Not surprising at all. There's been a lot of pushing against free speech, as
well as a redefinition of "free speech" as "free speech only for topics that I
do not find controversial", which interestingly matches Stalin's or Mao's or
Hitler's definition of free speech.

~~~
manicdee
Read the article before commenting.

